# DVD-ROM reads dvds but not cd-roms or cd-r's.



## Accolade83 (Jul 13, 2005)

I have a Sony DRU-530A DVD burner that I got about 7 months ago back in December. It has worked properly until just recently. It will burn, rip, and play dvds as well as ever but if I put in a cd-r or a cd-rom game such as Battlefield 2, it doesn't even recognize that a disc in in the drive. I have all the updated drivers and there are no problems noted in the device manager. I did not install any new programs or update anything prior to the error. My system runs Win XP sp2 and I do have Nero installed. I also have Daemon tools running a emulated drive for me and I was wondering if that could possibly mess things up. Any help or advice will be greatly appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you tried it in safe mode?


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

*welcome to tsf*


> I also have Daemon tools running a emulated drive for me and I was wondering if that could possibly mess things up.


did the problem start about this time?
post back


----------



## Accolade83 (Jul 13, 2005)

no, I've used Daemon just as long and the problem did not start when I started using Daemon. Also, I have not tried it in safe mode. How do you restart in safe mode? If someone could tell me I'll give it a shot.

UPDATE: Since my first post I contacted Sony through email and their tech support replied with an email telling me to:

1. update the firmware, which I did promptly.
2. install an ASPI update for my system, which I THINK I did but there was no confirmation on whether or not the installation succeeded.
3. change my main controller to a standard dual controller? I did this too but to no avail. here are the instructions she gave me in greater detail just in case you are curious...

*"First, Change the main controller you have to a Standard Dual Channel 
Controller
- Open the Device Manager(open up the Start menu, right click on My 
Computer, left click on Properties, click on the button labeled 
Device Manager under the Hardware tab
- Click on the + next to IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers
- A Primary IDE channel, Secondary IDE channel, and a PCI Controller 
(sometimes an Intel or SIS or VIA) will be listed
- Double click on the controller, click on the Driver tab, then click 
on the Update Driver button
- This will open up the Hardware Update Wizard, if it asks if Windows 
can search select No, and click Next
- Then choose "Install from a List or Specific Location," and click Next
- Select "Don't Search, I will Choose a Driver to Install" and click Next
- Under "Model" select the Standard Dual Channel controller and click Next
- From here it should allow you to click "Finish"
At that point a window will appear with Standard Dual Channel printed 
at the top. Close this, but do not restart your system if it prompts 
you to

Second, you need to double click on the Secondary IDE Channel, click 
on the Advanced Settings tab, then change the Transfer Mode for 
Device 0 from DMA to PIO. Then click OK

Close the Device Manager along with any other windows that happen to 
be open. Then open up My Computer, right click on the Sony drive and 
left click on Properties.
If a Recording tab does not appear, go to Control Panel/Add-Remove 
Programs and remove all of your Roxio or EZ CD Creator software. Log 
onto www.roxio.com and download and run their registry cleaning tool. 
In the Recording tab under Properties make sure that there is no X in 
the box next to "Enable CD Recording on this Drive." If there is, you 
need to remove it. Click "Apply" then "Okay." Close the Device 
Manager.
From here you will want to reboot your system to let those changes 
take place. The drive should be working at its peak after these 
changes."
*

Yes, I did do all that and it still is not reading cd-r's or cd-roms.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

To enter safe mode you hit the F8 key as the computer starts to boot and choose safe mode from the menu. I want to do this to eliminate some software issues.


----------



## Accolade83 (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok, so I restarted in safe mode and it didn't work. I also re-updated the firmware just in case, didn't help. 

Then I ran this little thing in Nero called the Nero InfoTool and it showed my DVD drive and all of it properties, setting, drivers, etc. I clicked on the ASPI tab and it had a pull down list of different ASPI installations. There are two choices on the list; System ASPI and Nero ASPI. Under System ASPI which I assume is the default, it showed two files; WNASPI32.DLL and ASPI32.SYS and at the bottom
in red it says ASPI installation is corrupted. Then if I change the pull-down menu to Nero ASPI, it lists one file;WNASPI32.DLL but it is a different version and has a more recent date on it. Also at the bottom, in green, it says ASPI is installed and working properly. This is very suspect to me obviously because it says one is corrupted. 

Anyway after I saw that I decided to uninstall nero and then uninstall the drive and let windows reinstall it, which I did but still nothing. I just recently reinstalled nero and the InfoTool still says the same thing about the ASPI. 

Does anyone know what this means and is this my problem? I'm fairly confused about this ASPI stuff. ANY help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

try start, run and type sfc /scannow

you will need you XP cd for this.

This should find and replace any messed up Windows files.


----------



## Accolade83 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, I ran that scan and not only did it not fix any files or help my problem, but it created more problems with my video card. Any videos I try to watch are not colored right. I can't open some of my games now because the video mode is screwed up. I went and downloaded the latest drivers for the video card and the fixed a few of the problems but I still can't open games or watch videos.


----------



## Accolade83 (Jul 13, 2005)

OK you can disregard that last post as I found out that the lastest nvidia drivers have a bug. But I still have a messed up dvd burner


----------

